# كلبانهما لديهما



## Abdallah.star

هل يجوز تثنية الكلب مع إضافة الضمير له بهذا الشكل؟

لم يستطيعَا كبح جماح سرورهما من الظن بأن *كلبانهما لديهما* فرصة أفضل بالتأكيد.

ولكم جميعًا وافر الشكر!​


----------



## WadiH

نعم لكن مع حذف النون لأن النون تحذف عند الإضافة في حالة المثنى وكذلك الجمع المذكّر السالم.  كذلك ينبغي أن تكون الكلمة منصوبة لأنها اسم "أنّ"، وبذلك تصبح (كَلْبَيْهِما).


----------



## elroy

Abdallah.star said:


> هل يجوز تثنية الكلب مع إضافة الضمير له بهذا الشكل؟


لا علاقة للتثنية بالإضافة. يجوز — بل ينبغي — التثنية إذا كان العدد اثنين، بغض النظر عما إذا كانت الكلمة مضافة أو غيره.


----------



## Abdallah.star

elroy said:


> لا علاقة للتثنية بالإضافة. يجوز — بل ينبغي — التثنية إذا كان العدد اثنين، بغض النظر عما إذا كانت الكلمة مضافة أو غيره.


أشكرك على ردودك العظيمة باللغتين


----------

